# RIP Zeus - We will miss you!



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

My beloved 11 year old male passed away on Saturday from congestive heart failure. This is the first time I have been able to sit down and really type or even express how I feel since it happened. Everyone tells me "I shouldn't be this upset, he had a really good, long life!" 

It doesn't make me any less heartbroken. I really don't know what to say to "those" people. I know they mean well, but I feel like they are trying to minimize what I feel is a tragedy in my life. I have had a lot of loss in the last two years and I guess it's starting to pile up a bit.

Both parents, my 22 year old daughter and two dogs to coyotes and two dogs to health related problems associated with old age. 

God, I hope this is all for now, I don't think I can take much more!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness! So much loss in your life, I am so very sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh hon! I'm so very sorry to hear about Zeus! Big hugs to you!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You've suffered some major losses. :hugs:


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, I'm so so sorry for all your loss. Just know that the Lord never gives us more than we can handle so he must know you are a VERY strong person!


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I use that saying quite often, but I'm begining to think the Lord is pushing it a little.


----------



## wolf42058 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. I know how you feel I lost 12 year old Kita on the 4th of july to a twisted stomach. I've been told time heals all wounds for our sake I hope thats true. Feeling your pain with you. Hang in there. I hope Kita and Zeus are running over the Rainbow Bridge together. If you haven't seen the poem Rainbow Bridge google it and read it. It might ease your pain.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I am so very sorry. I don't know what to say. :hugs:


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you, I'm sorry for YOUR loss Wolf. I'm sure they are together.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

There are no words. The expression of sympathy is appreciated very much.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Your heart must be breaking, I'm so sorry. It's such a different kind of pain and loss that seems to be impossible to explain to people who haven't experienced it- but those of us who have understand completely and share in your pain and sadness. I wish and hope only the best for you after having much loss.


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I lost the love of my life a few months ago (my special dog). I really understand. 

You know what, you should be this upset. It's OK, especially as each loss has compounded. People are just trying to help you through because they don't know any other way to give encouragement. Your loved ones are safe and free. Mourn their absence. Miss them deeply. Let your natural form of reaction and pain be. Don't try to deny or stuff it down.

Then ask yourself where you want to go from here. Are there goals you have yet to reach? Places you wish to go? What would help you not replace any one of them but help bring you joy? The day my boy died I said NO WAY would I add a dog to the one we had left. My husband and I went a couple places we had always wanted to go. I said I was going to roam the world with my solid social dog and travel and be free of the painful year of watching my boy slowly slip from me. Then I realized I had no where I really wanted to go after a couple places. I got a pup. I miss my love to the core of my being, but I laugh with the pup and share his enthusiasm, and search for experiences to share with him. It didn't replace anything, but it did bring joy in its own puppy way.

Mourn all of them. Love all of them. Honor all of them. But do keep going and reserve yourself a way to have joy again and laughter. It's the point of acceptance and peace. You will get there. Hugs and hugs to you and prayers of strength.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for all of your losses. Don't listen to those that seem to think you should just get over it....they really don't have a clue. I don't get the people that 'they've had a great life....' as if I shouldn't feel the pain of their loss. Who are they to count the days...the pain is going to hurt just as bad if I had them six months or eighteen years....and if they did live eighteen years I would still feel shorted the moment they passed.


----------



## Tess'Friend (Apr 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for all your losses. This quote helped when we lost our Gizmo.
"We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own
live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would have it no other way"
Irving Townsend


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry for all your losses, Zeus was a very handsome boy.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

hang in there. Zeus wouldn't want you to be sad, but happy remembering all the good times you've shared together. With all the heartache and losses you have had, take this time to sit back and reflect on what brought the smiles to your face, the friendly dog wags, the nice peaceful walks and playtime. Know you brought wonder and joy into a precious life


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY, So sorry for the loss of your handsome Zeus, time will help but the pain will never go away. Hang in there, will pray that you get the strength to get through this. :rip:


wolf42058, Sorry for the loss of your beloved Kita, and yes both Zeus and Kita will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge some day and for now they are running free, run free sweet friends, run free. :rip:


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:rip: I am so sorry for your losses! That is a lot for anyone to deal with. When you need someone who understands, come to this forum like you just did! It is a cliche to say that "time heals all wounds" but the hurt will ease up eventually. If only we could keep our pets with us forever; they bring such unconditional love!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, it's only been a couple of months since you lost the two to coyotes. I'm really sorry to hear this news. A loss is a loss and you feel what you feel, don't let the 'non dog' people get to you. You grieve all you need to. 

Zues was a very handsome lad.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you to everyone. I knew that the people here would understand. It will get better, it's just REALLY HARD when it's happening. He was a very handsome boy and I will miss him dearly. The only thing that keeps me going is the two 10 week old puppies that I have that are his grandchildren. They will help me get through this. 

ONCE AGAIN, THANKS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for all of your losses, you have endured much. Remember we are all here and we do understand the loss of a pet. :hugs::hugs::hugs: I felt you needed more than one.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, yes I did!


----------

